# Rush call it quits



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorta anticlimactic given their "farewell tour" though they did at the time leave the door open for... something. 
Looks like they're actually done as a group. Great run by a great band!

Rush Guitarist Alex Lifeson Says Band Is ‘Basically Done… We Felt It Was Enough’


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

After 40 decades?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> After 40 decades?


yes, it was time


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would have liked to read the article but it instantly reformats to unreadable


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> i would have liked to read the article but it instantly reformats to unreadable


After 40 decades as one of rock's most enduring acts, it appears that Rush has decided it's time to step away from the limelight.

In an interview with the _Globe and Mail_, Rush guitarist Alex Lifeson reveals that, apparently, the band has quietly called it quits.

"It's been a little over two years since Rush last toured," says Lifeson, 64. "We have no plans to tour or record any more. We're basically done. After 41 years, we felt it was enough."

RELATED: WATCH: Pearl Jam Attempts Rush Cover… In Front Of Geddy Lee

The silver lining for fans, however, is that this doesn't necessarily mean there won't be any more music coming our way from Lifeson and fellow band members Geddy Lee and Neil Peart.

"I've actually been busier lately than I have been in a while," Lifeston explains. "I'm writing a lot. I'm writing on four or five different little projects. I get these requests to do guitar work with other people. It's really a lot of fun for me. It's low pressure: I get to be as creative as I want to be and I can work a little outside of the box, which is really attractive to me."

RELATED: Canadian Rockers Rush Donate $40K To Gord Downie Fund for Brain Cancer Research

Another project that's definitely "outside of the box" for the guitarist is his new gig as a columnist for the _West End Phoenix_, a Toronto-area community newspaper launched by Dave Bidini of The Rheostatics.

"It's fun to put yourself in an uncomfortable situation," Lifeson tells the _Globe and Mail_. "If you have a little bit of confidence and you just get out of your own way, these things can happen."


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> After 40 decades as one of rock's most enduring acts, it appears that Rush has decided it's time to step away from the limelight.
> 
> In an interview with the _Globe and Mail_, Rush guitarist Alex Lifeson reveals that, apparently, the band has quietly called it quits.
> 
> ...


40 decades? who's writing this? is it Nostradamus?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

vadsy said:


> 40 decades? who's writing this? is it Nostradamus?


Yes, yes it was Nostradamus...

We all know Rush has been around forever, and now we know that 'forever' equals 400 years (40 X 10). And here I thought I was a grumpyoldman...now 'old' has an entirely new definition...

John
thegrumpybutsuddenlynotasoldasIthoughtman


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Now that they are old they should change the band name from "Rush" to "Shuffle Quickly".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

grumpyoldman said:


> Yes, yes it was Nostradamus...
> 
> We all know Rush has been around forever, and now we know that 'forever' equals 400 years (40 X 10). And here I thought I was a grumpyoldman...now 'old' has an entirely new definition...
> 
> ...


I hope you’re ok


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Now that they are old they should change the band name from "Rush" to "Shuffle Quickly".


shuffle with the help of a walker


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> After 40 decades?


Yeah. That was quite the 400 year run those guys had!

My all time fav band BTW!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> After 40 decades as one of rock's most enduring acts, it appears that Rush has decided it's time to step away from the limelight.
> 
> In an interview with the _Globe and Mail_, Rush guitarist Alex Lifeson reveals that, apparently, the band has quietly called it quits.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I hope you’re ok


They've set a tough bar to reach, but I think I'll be alright...

Thing is, I'll never really know......

John
thegrumpyold(or so I thought)man


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

grumpyoldman said:


> They've set a tough bar to reach, but I think I'll be alright...
> 
> Thing is, I'll never really know......
> 
> ...


one day at a time, thats how to get it done


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

All the world's indeed a stage


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"They have XYZ.... " I don't think they know RUSH all that well.

Gonna miss RUSH. Truth be told, I've seen them in several different venues, but never _in_ Canada. I've only seen Canada's greatest musical export on foreign soil.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

vadsy said:


> one day at a time, thats how to get it done


Or Time Stand Still


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Good for them. They've done a great job.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When it's time, it's time.

But still cool that there could be otehr things coming from them individually--or with others...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's too bad they can't keep making music without going on tour.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

y'all get so confused and amused by an obvious typo of an extra zero.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> y'all get so confused and amused by an obvious typo of an extra zero.


not as confused as the pic you chose for todays post, tan mom? (or not, I'm not sure)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> not as confused as the pic you chose for todays post, tan mom? (or not, I'm not sure)


lol...shes eagerly salivating over something (probably nothing)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

probably nothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

Diablo said:


> lol...shes eagerly salivating over something (probably nothing)


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

Seen this on another forum

_Here is Lifeson's "groupie" pedalboard. The crew would put little signs in the dolls 
hands each show for him to read. I think I remember seeing one once that said 
"Alex, I'm pregnant! What do we do now?"... They kept it light while on tour._


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> It's too bad they can't keep making music without going on tour.


Well at least one of them is busy:

Hear Rush's Alex Lifeson Guest on Fu Manchu's 18-Minute Psych-Rock Epic


----------

